# another sig...



## duncanp (May 1, 2006)




----------



## hot shot (May 1, 2006)

nice work but should you be revising mr duncamp


----------



## Antarctican (May 1, 2006)

Nope, still like the one you're using at present


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 2, 2006)

Too big...can't use it anyways.


----------

